# 13 days late and still a BFN????



## amy1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi ladies, Myself and DH start IUI in August and my cycle is normally 22 days but i am now on day 35 and still no sign of AF. I have done 3 tests and all say BFN! My boobs are killing me and i am so tired all the time? Has anyone else had so many BFN but then got a BFP?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i'd suggest you go to the doctor or your clinic and ask for a blood test. Two girls where I work never got positives with a home test, both had to get the doctor to confirm it.

good luck


----------

